
Spotify is cracking down on family plan sharing again by asking for userlocation - nagaramlakshmi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/12/20863066/spotify-family-plan-sharing-location-terms-conditions
======
whenchamenia
Or they are just monitizing user data in a super common way. That seems the
default these days, does occams razor back me up?

